# Can Office 2000 documents be read in Office 2010?



## lhspirited (Jan 31, 2010)

I am going to buy a new laptop which will come with Windows 8. I have Office 2000 and many spreadsheets and documents that were created with it. I think I've found that Office 2000 is not compatible with Windows 8, so I will need to upgrade to Office 2010 when I purchase this laptop. My question is will all my 2000 documents be able to be read and worked on in 2010? I couldn't find this information on the web. 

Thank you


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Yes, Microsoft Office is backward compatible with all previous versions.


----------



## lhspirited (Jan 31, 2010)

Thank you Mr. Nevada!


----------

